# Porter Cable 7800 drive shaft grease



## enrare (May 12, 2013)

Where have you guys found the best price for the Exxon CVJ grease Porter Cable specs for the drive shaft? Is there an alternative equivalent Polyurea CV joint grease that doesn't cost as much. Does it even really matter and any cv joint grease will work? I can readily find Moly fortified Lithium cv joint grease at most auto parts stores.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

grease is better than no grease







, synthetic is da best


----------

